# Lightweight seatpost: KCNC 142 grams spammy



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Well if Dirtboy can do it, i will too a little spam. http://classifieds.mtbr.com/cgi-bin...id=101030&results_format=long&query=retrieval

Just got these seatposts in and they are for sale on the MTBR classifieds. 

The 27.2 x 350 mm weighs 142 grams and the 31.6 x 350 mm weighs 154 grams.

I will be cutting down the 27.2 to get a more accurate weight because most 27.2 road seatposts arent 350 mm long. I'd guess it comes in at around 120 ish grams. No weight limit though.

jeremy


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice. Too bad, though, that they don't make an offset post.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

so i cut off 20mm off of the post that im going to put on my bike, and the cut piece weighs 5.5 grams. So if you wanted to compare this 350 mm long post to a 250 mm long post, you'd multiply that 5.5g x 5 and you'd get 27.5 grams. 

Therefore, a 27.2 x 250 mm long post should weigh 114.5 grams. Only 14 grams more than New Ultimate at $100 cheaper. Pretty good i think.

jeremy


----------

